# Walbro wt682



## redunshee (May 4, 2015)

tearing apart an old Ryobi for a friend. Removed carb and it appears there is only one mixture needle that needs a d shaped screw driver. Am I correct or is there supposed to be a second adjuster. If not, I wonder if I can install a two screw carb with both Lo and high speed needles.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

you can get tool dirt cheap ebay all 4 for 20.00


----------

